# Specialiwed job searching - PR, Communications and marketing



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello to everybody, 

I am a Greek expat in Belgium and new to the forum. We are thinking with my partner to move to Greece by the beginning of next year. Is there any specific website that we can search for jobs on a permanent basis and on the above mentioned sector. I dont want those international job hunting websites. I am interested only if there is any website especially for Greece or any newspapaper that may have adds for expats. Any other idea is also welcomed.


Thanks in advance


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

pavdel said:


> Hello to everybody,
> 
> I am a Greek expat in Belgium and new to the forum. We are thinking with my partner to move to Greece by the beginning of next year. Is there any specific website that we can search for jobs on a permanent basis and on the above mentioned sector. I dont want those international job hunting websites. I am interested only if there is any website especially for Greece or any newspapaper that may have adds for expats. Any other idea is also welcomed.
> 
> ...


.....

Try ????? ???????? - ???????, ?????????????? ??????????, ???????? ????????, it is the website of Xrisi Efkeria, things for sale as well as proprty, jobs etc.

good luck


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

Xrysi Eukairia and Skywalker are the most famous as well as Athens news have some foreign adds. Any other??? Do you think that interim offices (Adecco, Manpower) may be helpful in our case?


----------

